# Browning BPS?



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Has anyone seen these shotguns at any gun shops? I can't find any locally and get nothing but run-around replies from Browning.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

stormfront said:


> Has anyone seen these shotguns at any gun shops? I can't find any locally and get nothing but run-around replies from Browning.


I only see them on online auction sites. Like Gunrunners.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not really looking, myself..... one waiting for turkey season, in the safe (if I get down to go)
Says discontinued model ?


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Love mine😍


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine might be for sale , don't really use it ...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Plenty on gun broker , seems at fair prices too


----------



## Reel em In 2 (Feb 7, 2021)

I purchased one about a month ago. Give Country Attic Treasures a call. They had a couple on the rack.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Columbus Cabelas had a couple about a week ago, handled one in a 20 gauge.


----------

